# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  دبدوب    وخاتم الزواج

## shams spring

كان هناك فتاة قد انزعجت من حبيبها من كثرة مطالبته بخاتم الزواج 

.. فأهداها دب صغير ..

 فغضبت غضباً شديداً ورمت الدب في منتصف الطريق


, وبوقت ما جاء حبيبها ليلتقط الدب .

. صدمته سيارة ومات .. 

وفي عزائه .. حبيبته كانت تمسك بالدب وتحضنه بشدة وتبكي بشدة " 

وفجأة " تكلمت الآلة الموجودة داخل الدب » 

هل تتزوجيني .?.  الخاتم موجود بجيبي...  :C06a766466:   :C06a766466:

----------


## ورده السعاده

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

قصه مؤثرة وبتحزن يسلمووووو

----------


## طوق الياسمين

لانها هبولة تفهم شو بدو بعدين تقرر  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## shams spring

> قصه مؤثرة وبتحزن يسلمووووو



الله يسلمك وردة
ويسلمو 
على مرورك العطر

----------


## shams spring

> لانها هبولة تفهم شو بدو بعدين تقرر



صح معك حق زمردة  :C06a766466: 
ويسلمو عل مرور العطر  :Bl (13):

----------


## الورده الجوريه

*حرام عليكي قلبي وجعني والله بقطع القلب*

----------


## وردة الأمل

يا حراااااااام :Huilen:

----------


## الوردة الزرقاء

شكرا كتيير بحزت الموضوع

----------


## shams spring

> *حرام عليكي قلبي وجعني والله بقطع القلب*


فعلا كتير مؤلمة 
يسلمو الوردة الجورية عل مروور العطر  :Bl (9):

----------


## shams spring

> يا حراااااااام


يسلمو وردة الامل عل مروووور  :Bl (9):

----------


## shams spring

> شكرا كتيير بحزت الموضوع


 
يسلمو الوردة الزرقاء عل مرووررررررررر  :Bl (9):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13):  :SnipeR (13): 
مهو حمار بصراحة قديش صالهم مع بعض ما بعرف انه البنات دايما مخه طاقكك جلطتني القصة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الحق مش على حدا .. هي اكلت نصيبها .. ما الها نصيب بالشب ..

وهو اكل نصيبه ، ما اله نصيب بالدنيا بعد هديك الساعة ..!

بس برضو يعني هو ليش عامل من خاتم الزواج لفة ودورة؟ خلص اعطيها اياه وخلص مهو اشي بقهر كمان![/align]

----------


## shams spring

> مهو حمار بصراحة قديش صالهم مع بعض ما بعرف انه البنات دايما مخه طاقكك جلطتني القصة



يعني فعلا شي 
بقهر بس هو هيك حب يعطيها الخاتم بطريقة حلوة 

بس للاسف ما زبط معو يا حرام اكل هوااااا من ورا مفاجئاته  :SnipeR (57): 

يسلمو اميرة عل مرور العطر  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## shams spring

> [align=center]الحق مش على حدا .. هي اكلت نصيبها .. ما الها نصيب بالشب ..
> 
> وهو اكل نصيبه ، ما اله نصيب بالدنيا بعد هديك الساعة ..!
> 
> بس برضو يعني هو ليش عامل من خاتم الزواج لفة ودورة؟ خلص اعطيها اياه وخلص مهو اشي بقهر كمان![/align]


قال حاب يعمللها مفاجئة  :Eh S(22):   :Eh S(22):   :Eh S(22): 

راح فيها من ورا مفاجئاته  :Frown:  

يسلمو هدوووء عالمرووور العطر

----------


## عاشق الحصن

شفتو كيف بسببكن بتموت الشباب

ومتسرعات و دايما بتطلقن احكامكن ومن دون و عي و لا تأكد 

انتن في النهايه متسرعات

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

صح كلامك عاشق والله تسرعت 
يعني لو تفهم توخذ الدب شو ما كان لانه من حبيبها 
ولو اعطاها سم لازم توخذه 

يسلمو شمس على الموضوووووووووووع

----------


## ايه

فعلا في التاني السلامة و العجلة الندامة يسلمو اكتير  :36 2 58[1]:

----------


## shams spring

> شفتو كيف بسببكن بتموت الشباب
> 
> ومتسرعات و دايما بتطلقن احكامكن ومن دون و عي و لا تأكد 
> 
> انتن في النهايه متسرعات



مع حق عاشق اوقات بنكون متسرعات
بس انت بتلف وبدوور بترجع وبتشن هجوووم علينا
بس لا تحلم فيها هاي
نحنا البنات بنضل الافضل والاجمل وانتم غيرانين منااااااااااا :110104 EmM7 Prv:   :110104 EmM7 Prv:  
  يسلمو عل مروووور

----------


## shams spring

> صح كلامك عاشق والله تسرعت 
> يعني لو تفهم توخذ الدب شو ما كان لانه من حبيبها 
> ولو اعطاها سم لازم توخذه 
> 
> يسلمو شمس على الموضوووووووووووع



صديقة انفعلت هههههههههه 
لا مش لهدرجة صديقة شو سم ما سم  :upset2: :upset2:
يعني شي ومنه   :Header: 

يسلمو على مرورك  :SnipeR (21):

----------


## shams spring

> فعلا في التاني السلامة و العجلة الندامة يسلمو اكتير



صح هاد الكلام في محله ايه
يسلموووو ع مرورك  :SnipeR (21):

----------

